# شركة ماريا فون تقدم لكم 2 شريط موسيقى ترانيم بالساكس للفنان سمير سرور - اكتر من سيرفر



## بولا وديع (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شركة ماريا فون للصوتيات والمرئيات*
*تقدم*
*ترانيم بالساكس*







*الشريط الاول*
*سامحنا يا فادينا*
*سمير سرور*

*انا عايزك انت*
*ما بتنساش*
*في وقت ضعفي*
*جراح حبيبي*
*كيف انسى*
*ربي اجذبني*
*مين احن منك*
*ان انسى*
*سامحنا يا فادينا*





*الشريط التانى*
*مالي سواك*
*سمير سرور*

*سلامك فاق العقول*
*اسمك يدي*
*المؤمن الامين*
*لما اكون تعبان*
*الرب راعي*
*مالي سواك*
*عند شق الفجر*
*ها اتي بطيبي*

*التحميل *
*هنا*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شركة ماريا فون تقدم لكم 2 شريط موسيقى ترانيم بالسكس للفنان سمير سرور - اكتر من سيرفر*



شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: شركة ماريا فون تقدم لكم 2 شريط موسيقى ترانيم بالسكس للفنان سمير سرور - اكتر من سيرفر*

*راااااااااااائع جدا *
*شكرا ليك*
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بولا وديع (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرسى ياجماعة على الردود الجامدة جدا 
ربنا يبارككم فى حضن يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## ghamra (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

